# trouble importing to signblazer - .eps .ai files are not working



## AJapparel (Dec 20, 2011)

I use adobe Illustrator for my designs - and to my understanding .ai and .eps files are the best when trying to import into signblazer. The images are converted to vectors and saved in the proper format to my understanding, but when I import them, every single image(minus the one jpg which is not cuttable) looks like this, either black with white spots if not completely black.








anyone have any ideas??


----------



## SquareBiz (Aug 27, 2011)

AJapparel said:


> I use adobe Illustrator for my designs - and to my understanding .ai and .eps files are the best when trying to import into signblazer. The images are converted to vectors and saved in the proper format to my understanding, but when I import them, every single image(minus the one jpg which is not cuttable) looks like this, either black with white spots if not completely black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try saving image as a jpeg or png and use SB to vectorize the image.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Save you images as .eps and like illustrator 8 compatability. I can't remember the exact version but it will work if you use an older version compatability. I don't think sign blazer will convert from raster to vector.


----------

